# Which SSD?



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2010)

Which SSD should i ask for for Christmas. (Is this something worthy to ask for)

OCZ Vertex 2 90GB 3.5" MLC SSD $185 on Newegg

or

Corsair F80 3.5" SSD $200 newegg

Do they both Contain Sand Force controllers? Isnt the Sand Force 2 controllers coming out soon??


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2010)

They are the same drives with different names on them. You get a couple extra gigs with the OCZ, get that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> They are the same drives with different names on them. You get a couple extra gigs with the OCZ, get that.



Sand Force yes?


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2010)

Yessir!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yessir!



sweet deal! 

Lets just hope itll be a huge difference in load times and windows responce or ill be mad 

I had raid0 till my seagate took a shat and i really never noticed a difference


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 24, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> sweet deal!
> 
> Lets just hope itll be a huge difference in load times and windows responce or ill be mad
> 
> I had raid0 till my seagate took a shat and i really never noticed a difference



Because raid0 does not decrease access times, and that's where SSD's really shine.

You'll be a happy trooper when you switch to an SSD.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Because raid0 does not decrease access times, and that's where SSD's really shine.
> 
> You'll be a happy trooper when you switch to an SSD.



alright. i hope so. Ive been wanted to get an SSD for a long time. I just now am trying to decide if its worthy enough to as for for xmas. since this is really the only time im going to actually be able to get one. If i dont get one for xmas its going to be about another half a year.

I also want to get antoher GTX470 since the 470s are cheap now but thatll have to wait


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 24, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> alright. i hope so. Ive been wanted to get an SSD for a long time. I just now am trying to decide if its worthy enough to as for for xmas. since this is really the only time im going to actually be able to get one. If i dont get one for xmas its going to be about another half a year.
> 
> I also want to get antoher GTX470 since the 470s are cheap now but thatll have to wait



I've heard about SSD's being produced on the 22nm process soon, which would lead to a major price drop. But that's how technology is, if you want to wait for a better deal, you'll be waiting forever.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I've heard about SSD's being produced on the 22nm process soon, which would lead to a major price drop. But that's how technology is, if you want to wait for a better deal, you'll be waiting forever.



yeah i heard about that to. 22nm + sandforce 2 controllers. Ill probably just ask for one for xmas

Dont SSD's have extremely low failing rates??


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 24, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah i heard about that to. 22nm + sandforce 2 controllers. Ill probably just ask for one for xmas
> 
> Dont SSD's have extremely low failing rates??



I'm not sure there's a definitive answer to that. SSD's aren't common enough for the data to be as accurate as it would for an HDD.

I've heard of SSD's suddenly crapping out though, so they're not invincible.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I'm not sure there's a definitive answer to that. SSD's aren't common enough for the data to be as accurate as it would for an HDD.
> 
> I've heard of SSD's suddenly crapping out though, so they're not invincible.



Ive notice a huge drop in prices. A 90GB SSD like a year ago was like $400. 

People should start investing in them. also pre built computer companies like dell, hp, etc. should put them in their computers


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 24, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Ive notice a huge drop in prices. A 90GB SSD like a year ago was like $400.
> 
> People should start investing in them. also pre built computer companies like dell, hp, etc. should put them in their computers



To the average Joe, the benefits of an SSD probably wouldn't justify the price premium manufacturers likely have to charge for it.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 24, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> People should start investing in them. also pre built computer companies like dell, hp, etc. should put them in their computers


Let me help you out from under that rock... they have been doing this for almost a year already.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 24, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> Let me help you out from under that rock... they have been doing this for almost a year already.



Nerfed SSD's in netbooks, yes. I've yet to see _mainstream consumer_ desktops/laptops have SSD's.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

You might want to consider Silverstone's HDDBoost. With a smaller ssd you can accomplish the same results. Check out my thread here for the skinny...  What's your boot time?

My current rig (in specs)


----------



## energylove (Oct 24, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> You might want to consider Silverstone's HDDBoost. With a smaller ssd you can accomplish the same results. Check out my thread here for the skinny...  What's your boot time?
> 
> My current rig (in specs)
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_02Oct240334.jpg



Nice Bike


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 24, 2010)

vertex 2 is very nice have one , but u should know booth of them didn't have TRIM support, so u can't do raid 0 with in the future


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> vertex 2 is very nice have one , but u should know booth of them didn't have TRIM support, so u can't do raid 0 with in the future



eh. i dont plan to raid them

What SSD's have trim though??

What is TRIM??


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

Seriously, look into HDDBoost... http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/29176-silverstone-hddboost-review.html


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 24, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> eh. i dont plan to raid them
> 
> What SSD's have trim though??
> 
> What is TRIM??



type in wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Seriously, look into HDDBoost... http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/29176-silverstone-hddboost-review.html



access times a still garbage. id rather just go SSD straight up

Still not sure if TRIM is a good thing or not


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> access times a still garbage. id rather just go SSD straight up
> 
> Still not sure if TRIM is a good thing or not



Garbage? Check out the thread...My HDDBoost beat all straight up ssd's in boot time. That is what he is really after, right? (On the cheap doesnt hurt either )

 What's your boot time?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2010)

Can anyone Recommend me a SSD with TRIM Support thats 80GB or higher. Just so i can have some options other then the Vertex 2 drive


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 25, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Can anyone Recommend me a SSD with TRIM Support thats 80GB or higher. Just so i can have some options other then the Vertex 2 drive



Pretty much all Indilinx and Sandforce drives have TRIM, at least in W7.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Pretty much all Indilinx and Sandforce drives have TRIM, at least in W7.



apparently not the OCZ Vertex 2 though

OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD3-2VTX90G 3.5" 90GB SATA II MLC...

thats what i want to get


----------



## v12dock (Oct 25, 2010)

Getting Mushkin Enhanced Callisto Deluxe MKNSSDCL60GB-DX 2... overnighted tomorrow!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 25, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Getting Mushkin Enhanced Callisto Deluxe MKNSSDCL60GB-DX 2... overnighted tomorrow!



yeah i heard those are really fricken fast

Not sure if i need 60GB or 90GB because Mushkin drives are cheap christ!

Which is better the Mushkin or OCZ Vertex 2??


----------



## v12dock (Oct 25, 2010)

Not sure, im 99.9% sure im getting that, just going to look over Newegg one more time


----------



## v12dock (Oct 25, 2010)

Mushkin Enhanced Callisto Deluxe MKNSSDCL60GB-DX 2... , is ordered! Should be in tomorrow!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 26, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Mushkin Enhanced Callisto Deluxe MKNSSDCL60GB-DX 2... , is ordered! Should be in tomorrow!



nice nice. Ill probably get the OCZ. it has TRIM support who ever said it didnt.


----------



## esberelias (Oct 31, 2010)

my OCZ vertex 30GB has Trim...so why wouldn't the vertex 2

I also have the Patriot warp v2 64GB....That drive doesn't support trim... Wish i knew that before i bought it...


----------



## Inioch (Oct 31, 2010)

Vertex 2 does indeed also support TRIM, as long as the OS supports it. I haven't herad or seen a single Sandforce drive without TRIM because the support is  built-in the controller.


----------

